# Emerging maple Burl bowl



## Todd Halleman (Jan 20, 2018)

Here is an emerging bowl I tried. I wanted to see how thin I could get the base, and I’m pleased with that. My next step is trying to get the base of the bowl much smaller.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 20, 2018)

Is this all one piece?


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2018)

That is one awesome piece, I'm loving it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 20, 2018)

That’s just awesome!
Another thing on my expanding “short”list to try. Think I’ll need to stock up on bandaids and wipes for the sweat on the faceshield.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jan 21, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Is this all one piece?


Yep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jan 21, 2018)

David Hill said:


> That’s just awesome!
> Another thing on my expanding “short”list to try. Think I’ll need to stock uo on bandaids and eipes for the sweat on the faceshield.


Yea, I buy my bandaids in bulk.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jan 21, 2018)

David Hill said:


> That’s just awesome!
> Another thing on my expanding “short”list to try. Think I’ll need to stock uo on bandaids and eipes for the sweat on the faceshield.


Thanks! I’ve been out of commission for a while, so I’ve had a lot of time to think about new shapes and ideas, so now I’ve been trying to make those ideas come to life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 22, 2018)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Destined for a museum. Unbelievable beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2018)

Another beauty, Todd! 

Getting into that corner between the bowl base and the flat portion has never been much fun for me... Any tips or tricks that you used for getting a clean cut in that area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jan 22, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Another beauty, Todd!
> 
> Getting into that corner between the bowl base and the flat portion has never been much fun for me... Any tips or tricks that you used for getting a clean cut in that area?


I use a 3/8” doug thompson spindle gouge with swept back wings and a 45* ish angle. I’m saving up for a 1/2” one so I don’t have as much vibration. 

But I use two push cuts. One going downhill towards the base to make an elegant curve. And another in the base to make it flat and to make the point where they meet crisp. 


Hopefully that helps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 22, 2018)

That is fantastic work Todd, it came out perfect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2018)

Todd, excellent work. I’ve done some thin turning but not to an emerging bowl. How bout a pic showing how tight you got it. Takes some steely nerves to get in that transition. Well done!


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jan 22, 2018)

TimR said:


> Todd, excellent work. I’ve done some thin turning but not to an emerging bowl. How bout a pic showing how tight you got it. Takes some steely nerves to get in that transition. Well done!


That’s the one thing I don’t like about it, is how big the bowl’s bottom is. That’s what I hope to improve on, on my next one.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 22, 2018)

I can’t wait to see it when the Finnish goes on. That grain is gonna POP!!!
Beautiful piece!

Can you show us what you did to the bottom?


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jan 22, 2018)

Ken Martrin said:


> I can’t wait to see it when the Finnish goes on. That grain is gonna POP!!!
> Beautiful piece!
> 
> Can you show us what you did to the bottom?


I don’t have a picture of it, but it is just flat. I cut it flat on the bandsaw, and used a glue block. So I just had to sand it when I was done.


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 23, 2018)

So, how did you attach it to the lathe? Expansion chuck or tennon?


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jan 24, 2018)

Ken Martrin said:


> So, how did you attach it to the lathe? Expansion chuck or tennon?


I cut it flat on my bandsaw, and then I used a a waste block with hotglue. I cut the bottom part pretty thin, so I didn’t want to waste more with a tenon or recess.


----------



## Ken Martin (Jan 24, 2018)

Ballsy!! I don’t think I could trust hot glue!

Thanks for entertaining a rookie’s novice questions.


----------



## Todd Halleman (Jan 24, 2018)

Ken Martrin said:


> Ballsy!! I don’t think I could trust hot glue!
> 
> Thanks for entertaining a rookie’s novice questions.


Lol. I didn’t know I could trust it either. Figured I’d give it a shot.


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 25, 2018)

We need a button for this that exceeds way cool. Maybe super cool eye candy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2018)

and a want button!


----------



## Robert Baccus (Jan 27, 2018)

You gotta have gona-s galore--hats off yeah.


----------

